#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

().  :

-        ?  .

       :

- .
-      !
- !
-   !     ?
-   !
-     ?
-   !
-  !    ,  ?    ,  , , ?
- ,  ,    ! ,    !
- --!

 ()   :

-   .   !

 () :

-       .  ,       .
- .
- !
- .
-  ,  .
-  , , .
- . .
- . !
- !
- !
- !!!
- !

   ()        .

----------

